# WTB Used Bite Suit



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Demanet or other high quality, durable FR style training to semi-comp weight suit preferred. Well used is fine as long as its not so filthy that its only held together by sweat and saliva. Don't have tons of cash to burn.

I am a little guy. 5'7" 135 lbs. Haven't seen anything small enough to fit me and can't be spending G's on a new custom suit. Any leads, please PM. 

Thank You.


----------



## fred fitzgerald (Mar 30, 2009)

Schweikert bite suit, new condition, french linen, detachable and replaceable sleeves, leather hand protectors, euro size 52, should be about a 42 usa. This is a very heavy duty suit, not yet broken in,
very safe for hard biting dogs. new from germany cost $1,595.00 plus shipping, i am selling the suit for $1,000.00 plus shipping which will not be cheap, prefer that you pick it up in new jersey.
contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Aron Paul (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm selling an xue suit in good to very good condition for a steal price of 450 and you pay shipping. Only real wear on suit is right bicep area! Rest of suit is almost new. Selling because I've ordered comp. Suit. The suit is training weight and I can email pics on request..#4016882595


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I already got a pair of pants coming via PM. Will wait on the top for more funds. Thanks K! I'll refresh this post when I save some more cheese.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Aron Paul said:


> I'm selling an xue suit in good to very good condition for a steal price of 450 and you pay shipping. Only real wear on suit is right bicep area! Rest of suit is almost new. Selling because I've ordered comp. Suit. The suit is training weight and I can email pics on request..#4016882595


What size individual would it fit?


----------



## Aron Paul (Feb 17, 2010)

Suit will fit someone from about 5"7 to 5"10 about 170 to about 190 or so. I'm 5"8 180 and it fits me with room and has been worn by a few a little bigger than myself.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

That's too bad. I'm 6'0'' and 155. There's just nothing left for skinny Americans anymore.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Aron where are you located? Can you send me pics. Im still short and fat Mike.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm new to FR style decoy work (first time yesterday, borrowed someone's comp suit so I got my a$$ kicked, but going back for more), interested in a semi comp or training suit in good condition. 5'9", 140 lbs. Drop me a line if you have something that might work.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Tom, you're coming back after that hit to the chest??!!!


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Round 1: Sniper with a crushing blow to the chest
Round 2: Tom with that sweet escape
Round 3: pretty sure I've got no chance to win any more rounds


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tom Moorcroft said:


> Round 1: Sniper with a crushing blow to the chest
> Round 2: Tom with that sweet escape
> Round 3: pretty sure I've got no chance to win any more rounds


LOL!!! 

Atta boy Tom!


----------

